# Shadowy patches



## ulises4282 (May 27, 2015)

Anybody know how to get rid of the shadow halo around patches, all my patches seem to have that shadow around and in the body of the patch especially next to windows with direct sunlight. Texture matches it's just that the patch looks darker


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Sounds like flashing.... If you are having that much of a problem then prime it, sand it, prime it again, then finish paint.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Are you using hot mud and not floating topping over it?


----------



## ulises4282 (May 27, 2015)

MrWillys said:


> Are you using hot mud and not floating topping over it?


I use hot mud and them skim with regular mud


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Did it get primed/sealed before paint?


----------



## Yeffay (Apr 28, 2010)

I find that if you prime the patch before you texture, it usually takes care of it.


----------



## Vega (Aug 20, 2015)

If your getting shadows ... Your humping the patch .. Use less mud make patch a lil bigger float them out ... Nothing to do with paint .. Just bad mud job... I use 5 minute mud then scrap it down flat before it sets all the way with a wet spong and my six inch knife .. It's in the hand book !! Patching 101 ..


----------

